# Sumner County, TN-Male 3Yr.B&T



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

*Sumner County Animal Control - Euth date 6/1/11*


by Dee Leonard Holbrook on Sunday, May 29, 2011 at 5:27pm


Contact;

contact Jo Jarvis @ 703-675-6500 or email [email protected] (@aol.com)
SUMNER COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL in Tennessee- No Air Conditioning,* no vetting, no pull fee!* Please *CROSSPOST* if you cannot pull one. These are great dogs. Jo is a dog trainer/behaviorist and has put a little something about everyone of them.
Please contact Jo Jarvis @ 703-675-6500 or email [email protected]








Pure Bred German Shep 
This boy is beautiful and is very smart. The guys that clean the kennels love this one. He is a big boy about 100lbs. Was very eager to please and sat very nicely. He wanted to shake all the time and loved me. I would say he is about 3 years old. He has a very thick coat. Would make a great dog for someone.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Very handsome boy, only has until Wednesday. 
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Hes safe, thank God. 

[email protected] Debbie, Thank you for the interest in the big boy. I am doing a temperamen...
1:30 PM (1 hour ago) 
[email protected]:30 PM (1 hour ago) 

Reply |[email protected] to me 
show details 1:30 PM (1 hour ago) 
Hi Debbie,

Thank you for the interest in the big boy. I am doing a temperament test on him tomorrow with other dogs, which I think he will do fine with. Then he will be pulled by a local rescue group. I think it has been the weather from floods and tornados that has caused so many needing rescuing. If it does not work out I will let you know. This boy is about the only one I am getting interest on, I hope I can save more. Thanks

Jo


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Did you ever get confirmation that he was pulled?

When you *confirm that they are out of the shelter*, please post it here and then click the yellow exclamation point () so that we can move the thread to follow up and keep the Urgent and Non Urgent forums in order,

Thanks.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

contact me via email. Might have a home for him


----------

